# Fly Line Minder



## Saltyfly (Dec 13, 2008)

Has anyone used the line minder made by New Water Boat Works? I have thought about purchasing one due to my loose line issues on the windy days. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

take a look at this thread
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=184703

Joe


----------



## Saltyfly (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Joe, thats perfect. A little pricey, but seems better than a bucket.


----------



## ghillhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

I have fished Billy Trimble's boat which has one. Awesome to fish with, but a lot of visual clutter when running.


----------

